# memory stick problems



## fourth (Oct 11, 2006)

firstly im sorry if this is in the wrong section.

last week my 2gb memory stick pro duo for my phone stopped working and wouldn't work on my pc/ laptop so i decided to get a new 1.

i received a 4gb sony stick(im fairly sure its genuine) 2day for my phone but like the last one it wouldnt work on my phone but it does on my laptop. i thought that i would need to format it so i tried to access it on my phone and it wouldnt let me press format. also in the service menu it just says "memory stick unformatted".

so then i tried it on my pc and it says "please insert disc" so i couldnt format it with the phone connected through usb.

on my laptop i can connect it to my media reader and i can put stuff on it but again it wont format...nothing happens when i press start. 
now after doing some reading i believe the problem lies with the fat32 system...i dont know if my phone can read fat32...i know it can read fat, but it does say its compatible on sites.

i found a way of formating it using computer management but that will change it to fat and then it will only be 2gb right?

also is there anything i can do, or what phones can read fat 32? 


edit: phone: sony ericcson v800


thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is it possible that your phone and computer won't recognize the larger module? I know that I have several FLASH readers that choke on larger SD and Compact FLASH modules.


----------



## fourth (Oct 11, 2006)

its possible but i dont think so. the stick is recognized but i am unable to access it with them. i really just want it for my phone but my phone wont format it.

i believe the problem is that its fat32 and my phone only supports fat16.

edit: it appears my phone does not support the 4gb stick...as it works on other mobiles. I ask now is there anyway 2 get it 2 work eg a firmware update ?! or does anybody know any good phones that support this stick.


----------



## fourth (Oct 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know about phone capability, so I'm out of luck here.


----------



## fourth (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for your help anyway 

il ask their support (only hope they know wat i mean) and if any1 else knows ur knowledge will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tito_john (May 18, 2007)

fourth, formatting the stick for FAT won't cut the memory capacity in half. You'll get less storage because FAT uses bigger cluster sizes (32K) than FAT32 (4K), but the loss shouldn't be anywhere near half. It could be significant, though. A 33K file will use 64K on the stick; in FAT32, it would use 36K. Depends on the mix of files you store and their sizes.

But if your phone only recognizes FAT, you're still better off because the same logic applied to your old 2gig stick. Files that cross a 32K boundary use all the rest of the next 32K.

If the phone won't recognize a 4 gig stick, you might try partitioning it into 2 2-gig sections, format one as FAT and see if it works. Dunno. You could use the other half for something else? Or might the phone recognize both partitions? Again, dunno.


----------



## fourth (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks il try that now an let u know how it works out

edit: (instead of double post). Ive just managed to format it to fat, it took a bit as it kept giving error messages but it was detected on my phone  it was 3842.875 mbs which is more than wat was available on the laptop before 

thank you  

topic solved-duno how 2 edit title


----------

